# IBD Natural balance duck & potato



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Kissi has IBD...she has been eating Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie Kibble (chicken) and New Zealand Summer Sausage (lamb) canned food for a good while now with fairly good results...i.e. she still has the occasional flare up...probably from cleaning up the floor under the twins highchairs LOL. Anyway, my daughter took her silky pups to a new vet today and they advertise nutrition counseling so she asked about Kissi and what they would suggest as a good diet for IBD. The vet said to try duck & potato. I am just wondering if anyone here has any experience with IBD & the duck & potato (she said she would try Natural Balance). She suggested that even though we usually give her boiled chicken & rice when she has a 
flare up that chicken was not usually recommended for IBD patients???...this is the first I have heard of this...my previous vets have always suggested chicken and rice??? Advice/experience would be appreciated.
thanks
Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey has IBD and was put on Purina EN about 2 years ago. She hasn't had one flare since she started the special diet and she's doing great. I would rather not feed Purina but she was a very sick dog and it been a miracle for her. I give her seacure as a supplement and vitamins. I bought some California Natural today and I'm going to try mixing some in her special diet and see how she does with that. I keep her away from chicken because when she was sick it seemed like chicken always brought on an episode. I have to be very careful what she gets to eat and have tried a few other things such as treats that she has been able to tolerate. 
I hope you get things figured out for Kissi. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my dex is an ibd dog and he is on purina ha a hydrolized soy diet -- do not do duck and white potato as white potato is inflamatory and not good for ibd dogs. Venison and sweet potato is better


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our guys eat Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Potato and Venison. Chase has Colitis and was put on this so all 3 eat it and love it. I only buy the 8 lb. bag as the kibble is smaller.
Chase can only have Prescription Diet Hypoallergenic Treats, nothing else ever!!!! Can't even clean up any findings on the floor or if we give the other 2 a different treat, Chase can't even have a taste. 
He is doing great and no flare ups on this diet.
He really loves the Potato and Venison and will graze on it and happy about it!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is it white potato or sweet potato in that diet as white is inflammatory and sweet potato not they are from two different nightshade families. 


QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 18 2009, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747526


> Our guys eat Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Potato and Venison. Chase has Colitis and was put on this so all 3 eat it and love it. I only buy the 8 lb. bag as the kibble is smaller.
> Chase can only have Prescription Diet Hypoallergenic Treats, nothing else ever!!!! Can't even clean up any findings on the floor or if we give the other 2 a different treat, Chase can't even have a taste.
> He is doing great and no flare ups on this diet.
> He really loves the Potato and Venison and will graze on it and happy about it!![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

another thing i learned with ibd dogs - NO NSAIDS as their intestines are already inflamed so if you do an nsaid it is recipe for disaster so have the vet mark your dogs chart no nsaids ever since dog is ibd. nsaids are rimadyl, metacam, deramaxx, etc. Stick to narcotics for pain -- they suspect this is why my dd reacted so bad to metacam


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is what it says about RC Potato and Venison.

http://www.royalcanin.us/products/productdetail.aspx?ID=79


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm did not see ingredients but if it is working then that is the most important thing but i know my dex cannot eat white potato and internal medicine specialist and vet said alot dogs cannot tolerate white potato and also nutritionist as well. I always say if it is not broke do not fix it . I learned about dex as he got pancreatitis on ivd white fish and potato diet and he has ibd in small intestines so when they get inflamed a dog vomits and it can trigger pancreatitis. If in large intestines dog has diarhea mostly and dex never had diarhea. I pill dd with white potato so when dex was on ultra zd he did great but itched like crazy so we put him on dd salmon and potato and he started vomitting again and back to hospital. Now since purina ha no vomitting in 2 years except recent car sickness once. When he was on dd salmon and potato i would give him a little potato with dd when she was being pilled and within a few days he vomitted and all that came up was chunks of white potato and off to hospital as when he vomits he does not stop usually. This is how i personally learned white potato is a problem. Usually they will vomit up if small intestines what body will not digest and with dd we now know she cannot tolerate chicken as i was doing chicken and rice and she pooped the chicken whole at other end and ims said that is because the whole digestive tract is inflamed and she cannot tolerate chicken and why it came out whole. Due to me feeding it to her for 5-7 days it inflamed her digestive tract after metacam fiasco. Food allergies and ibd go hand in hand so a dog that has allergies tends to have ibd. Dex does not but he has high triglycerides which is high fat in blood naturally leaving him exposed to pancreatitis and he cannot tolerate potato as well. I have dogs with issues big time in my two yorkies -- oh and also i was giving demi who is real healthy some potato at the same time and she vomits it up too so dd can eat it no prob and dex and demi vomit it up any time i have given them white potato - another reason i know it can be a culprit but not in all dogs you just have to figure out what works best for your dogs digestion 


QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 18 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747652


> Here is what it says about RC Potato and Venison.
> 
> http://www.royalcanin.us/products/productdetail.aspx?ID=79[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I really like the Royal Canin IVD diets. If you want to do over the counter, I also like California Natural as it is one of the most simple diets out there.


----------

